# Does a goats horns ever stop growing?



## copper (Jan 13, 2009)

Does a goats horns ever stop growing?


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Great question. I personally believe they keep growing through out the life of the goat. Growth rings are visible on the horn to show how much they grow from year to year. If you watch you will see that the fastest growth takes place in the first four years of life after that, the growth rings get closer and closer together. Meaning that as the goat gets older the horn growth slows, but doesn't completely stop.

Rex


----------

